# Finally getting serious about taking the PE...



## Fed EE (Oct 13, 2011)

I graduated and passed the EIT exam back in '94 and, after a couple years of working as an EIT for a large power utility company and in a small A&amp;E firm, I went to work for the US Air Force as a civilian electrical engineer.

So far my EIT has served me well as far as my federal career goes, but I'm hitting the top two tiers of civil service and I can see where getting a PE will be very helpful.

I've taken PE a couple review courses over the years with the intent of taking the exam, but I always put it off since (at the time) there was no real incentive to put myself thru the pain of exam prep etc. Plus, all the math was a bit intimidating having been out of college for so long.

I am quite a bit worried about taking the exam because for the last 2 years I've been in a supervisory position which involves only very large military construction projects. I feel like I've forgotten just about everything from my 13 yrs in design.

Anyhoo.. just looking for some good advice and insight on courses to take to get me spun-up and ready for the exam next year.

Thx!


----------



## DS58 (Oct 14, 2011)

Fed EE -

I graduated long ago and just got around to taking the EIT (now FE) in April 2011, now going for the PE this month. I was also quite intimidated about all I'd forgotten when I started this journey. However, I have been pleasantly surprised by how much has come back as I have studied. My experience has been that if I knew it once upon a time, then reviewing and working problems does bring it back. It takes awhile though...it seems like you need to reconnect with that part of your brain or something.

I am not power so will not give specific advice. In general, start gathering your references based on what you find recommended while data-mining this board.	If math is weak, start with the math background portions of the EERM or even FE workbooks if you still have them. Math is the foundation, and it WILL come back if you study it. Get the NCEES sample questions and start working them. Make a note of topic areas you feel weak on and hit those areas with study. As you get closer to your test date, make sure you have all the topics in the test specification covered in your references and that you have reviewed them.

Good luck and keep at it - I'm sure you've "still got it"!


----------



## rick.conner (Oct 14, 2011)

the ga tech review is good or at least I think it is - we'll find out if I pass the exam in a couple weeks!

Just start studying and it will come back to you


----------



## Fed EE (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement.

I work for an organization with over 150 electrical/mechanical/civil/nuclear engineers, but not a single one of them has a PE.

That’s what happens when you work for a directorate who puts stuff into space, I guess.


----------



## Jonjo (Oct 14, 2011)

Fed EE , I graduated on 1990 , EE back in Peru ,I am licensed Engineer back there ( Peru) , I was out my career for a while working in different areas, then I took back again and I start study 2009 for my EIT in USA , taking once and pass , then take the P.E in USA taking once and passed , if I made you can make it too!!.

Study , just the NCEES examples and a couples books for EE , good luck !!!

Jorge


----------



## DS58 (Oct 14, 2011)

Fed EE,

I assumed you would be taking the power exam as you used to work for a utility, but you didn't actually say that. Is that the one you are taking?


----------



## Fed EE (Oct 14, 2011)

DS58 said:


> Fed EE,
> 
> I assumed you would be taking the power exam as you used to work for a utility, but you didn't actually say that. Is that the one you are taking?


Yes, power. I've designed everything from 34.5kv distribution systems, to air field lighting, to munitions igloos (lots of LPS), to 12v intrusion alarms.

By the way, I might have some professional development funding for an in-residence review course. Do any universities/companies offer a good one that is recommened?


----------



## DS58 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm taking the EE Computer exam and feel sort of alone in doing so...don't know which companies/schools might do in-house reviews for power but there must be some. Sounds like a great opportunity for employees if you can get that together.


----------



## EEVA PE (Oct 15, 2011)

Fed EE said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> I work for an organization with over 150 electrical/mechanical/civil/nuclear engineers, but not a single one of them has a PE.
> 
> That’s what happens when you work for a directorate who puts stuff into space, I guess.


Is there lack of motivation to get a PE among the 150 engineers. Is this due to the "industry exemption"?


----------



## Fed EE (Oct 15, 2011)

EEVA said:


> Fed EE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the encouragement.
> ...


There is no requirement, need, nor financial incentive for engineers who work in the aerospace industry to get a PE.


----------



## sc57 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Fed EE,

I pass EIT in '92, and I pass PE in April '11.

from 96 to 08 I was doing something else (non engineering). When I started studying for PE, after 2/3 weeks everything came back to me. Depends when you took review course last time, otherwise I will suggest you take some review course.

I will recommend like rick.conner GA tech review course. Since I am in New Jersey I took on line course. It was very helpful.

Good Luck.


----------

